# DCX2496 connection through USB



## Gobuya (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a DCX296 I am trying to connect to my laptop so I can use the remote software. I bought a usb to serial adapter that unfortunately didnt come with drivers. I have scoured the internet and tried probably 10 different drivers with no luck. Some drivers dont install correctly for whatever reason. Some install correctly but then the remote software says the com port is in loop mode or it just doesnt find the DCX. When the driver does install correctly I did go into the port setting and correct the baud rate, eveything else is set like the manual says by default. There are some options in the port settings that aren't described in the manual. I've tried fiddling with them a little bit but no luck there either. I am using Vista which I have heard may be causing problems. Has anyone else struggled with this? I'm sure I am just missing something. 

One other quick question. There are 3 files available for download from the Behringer website for the DCX. One is the remote software, and I assume one is a firmware update for the DCX. What is the third and which is which? My DCX shows it is using v1.17, is this the newest? The website shows the remote software v1.16, is this difference in firmware version and remote software version causing a communication problem?

Thanks for your help. Ive been pulling my hair out for a week now trying to figure this thing out, please help me save whats left.

GOB


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Gob,

The DCX isn’t typically the choice for equalizing subwoofers, so there aren’t many folks on this Forum who are familiar with it. It’s primarily a speaker management device, so I’m moving your thread to our DIY Speakers Forum, where hopefully you’ll get some informed answers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## schmutziger (Jan 5, 2010)

Gobuya:
I just changed the USB serial port from com 13 to com 2 to make it work i Vista.
You do that in the "Unit manager?"


----------

